# Omega amps



## Xk6m6m5X (Aug 25, 2019)

anybody played one yet? they have 2 models the obsidian and iridium, apperently some inovative cab designes as well. im curious because mick thomson left rivera for them and as far as i am aware he was with rivera for 10+ years...they have to be good


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 25, 2019)

@Aso is the only one I know of that has one on here. there's a few decent clips on youtube:


----------



## oneblackened (Aug 25, 2019)

Yup. Really nice sounding amps... But from what I've been told kind of a pain in the ass in terms of customer service.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah heard they had some issues delivering product.

And endorsements mean nothing when it comes to what things sound like, it's a business.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 25, 2019)

Mick isn't even endorsed by them afaik, he just tracked the latest record with an Omega. I don't know if he used it live when I saw them in Chicago (they had the amps backstage from what I could tell), but man did their live sound have a lot of grind/growl and cut to it.
EDIT: Mick said in Guitar world that he's using the obsidian live, and blended the iridium with the obsidian for the guitar tracks.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 25, 2019)

Omega is more focused on dealing with artists than regular consumers from my understanding.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 25, 2019)

Bobby from Fit For A King was using an Obsidian when I saw them a few years ago at Warped Tour. It sounded good, but honestly not _that _different from other times I've seen them using EVH, Kemper, 5150, etc. 

I'm definitely curious about Omega amps, though also a little skeptical given the customer service stories I've seen. Same as anything else, I'll likely trust it more once there are more out there being used and reviewed by regular people rather than just artists and the usual YouTube channels


----------



## nateispro (Aug 25, 2019)

I had no idea about the actual amps themselves but the kemper profile's I have of them are just killer! I purchased the D.I pack and it has been my main go to for everything now. This was all tracked with the Obsidian profiles I have. No extra EQ or post work, I just boosted the Highs and mids and cut the bass slightly.


----------



## Aso (Aug 28, 2019)

I have the first Iridium built and I like the amp but I am just a bedroom player with more gear than talent. I also have a 4x12, 2x12 and 1x12 built buy them. Front-loaded cabs are my preference and they build a great cab. 

They have been good to work with and customer service has been pretty good. Was a few hiccups in communication when they moved the shop from Cincinnati to Detroit a few years ago. Since after the move, I have had no problems with communication with them.


----------



## narad (Aug 28, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> im curious because mick thomson left rivera for them and as far as i am aware he was with rivera for 10+ years...they have to be good



FYI that's not how the endorsement stuff works


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Aug 28, 2019)

narad said:


> FYI that's not how the endorsement stuff works



Could you elaborate ?


----------



## narad (Aug 28, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Could you elaborate ?



People change endorsements for money.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Aug 29, 2019)

I thought it was just free gear and preferance


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 29, 2019)

From what I’ve heard the circuit boards come from KSR.

I have a 112. Best cab I’ve owned. Solidly built. It’s super mean with an EM12 in it. Bought it during the move. It was a month late. Mike offered to give me an extra grill surround to be able to change the look of it when wanted.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 29, 2019)

narad said:


> People change endorsements for money.



Rivera isn't a super big company, but I'm pretty sure they're much bigger than Omega.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 29, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> From what I’ve heard the circuit boards come from KSR.
> .


you mean they outsource to KSR? or that they traced KSR's circuits?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> you mean they outsource to KSR? or that they traced KSR's circuits?



IIRC Kyle helped with the design and they are outsourced to KSR from the last thing I heard. Not sure if this is still the case since Kyle has been tied up with the new pedal line.


----------



## Thaeon (Aug 29, 2019)

@technomancer that's basically what I heard.


----------



## oneblackened (Aug 30, 2019)

technomancer said:


> IIRC Kyle helped with the design and they are outsourced to KSR from the last thing I heard. Not sure if this is still the case since Kyle has been tied up with the new pedal line.


Yes I believe the Obsidian is part KSR. Iridium I'm not sure though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 30, 2019)

With the KR7 and Rivera, essentially Mick's endorsement was not selling amps since they were not touring for several years. I asked what was happening with the new KR7 revision that Mick mentioned a few years ago and that was the reasoning I was given as to why it never came out.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 1, 2019)

D-EJ915 said:


> With the KR7 and Rivera, essentially Mick's endorsement was not selling amps since they were not touring for several years. I asked what was happening with the new KR7 revision that Mick mentioned a few years ago and that was the reasoning I was given as to why it never came out.



I mean, im a poor bastard so if its more that $5-600 range im not buying. I dont play in a band anymore but id still like a killer tone but i jusy dont have the cash so some of these amps are WAY out of my price range


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 9, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> I mean, im a poor bastard so if its more that $5-600 range im not buying. I dont play in a band anymore but id still like a killer tone but i jusy dont have the cash so some of these amps are WAY out of my price range


Yeah that is the other problem which is $3k is a lot of money for most fans that would want to get it lol. This is why Eddie's amps have always been nice, the 5150 and 5150 50W were both under $1k new.


----------



## Krazy Kalle (Feb 17, 2020)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah that is the other problem which is $3k is a lot of money for most fans that would want to get it lol. This is why Eddie's amps have always been nice, the 5150 and 5150 50W were both under $1k new.



Also a good thing that some amps come as miniheads now. Would love to get an invective, but way too expensive for me, but the MH might be coming soon to my room.

But looks like the Omega amps are more in the Rivera range...


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 17, 2020)

technomancer said:


> IIRC Kyle helped with the design and they are outsourced to KSR from the last thing I heard. Not sure if this is still the case since Kyle has been tied up with the new pedal line.




I remember reading this somewhere. I was interested in the Obsidian... but the builder is on tour with SlipKnot now as Mick's tech... and if they sound more KSR-ish... might not be my thing. I had a KSR Gemini and it was a cool amp, just not exactly a keeper for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 17, 2020)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> I remember reading this somewhere. I was interested in the Obsidian... but the builder is on tour with SlipKnot now as Mick's tech... and if they sound more KSR-ish... might not be my thing. I had a KSR Gemini and it was a cool amp, just not exactly a keeper for me.


From everything I've heard of the amps (demos/the new VST/hearing Slipknot use em live) you'd probably dig them. Think Mark III but with midrange grind/growl. Or like a Rivera KTRE but nowhere near as flubby.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 17, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> From everything I've heard of the amps (demos/the new VST/hearing Slipknot use em live) you'd probably dig them. Think Mark III but with midrange grind/growl. Or like a Rivera KTRE but nowhere near as flubby.




Yeah... I liked the clips I've heard so far. But you know clips vs in-person. Hmmm. I hope to go see Slipknot on tour soon... so maybe that will help me decide.


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 17, 2020)

How does the real amp compare to the neural dsp plugin?


----------



## Spinedriver (Feb 17, 2020)

narad said:


> People change endorsements for money.



Not to derail the topic but in the most recent Coffee with Ola, Dino Cazares talked about how he switched to Ormsby because Ibanez was getting caught up in all of the legal troubles between the (ex and current) bandmates and they kind of just bowed out.
He didn't leave because he wasn't satisfied or was offered more money, legal issues just made it impossible to stay with them.


----------



## 123erinnc (Feb 19, 2020)

Just brought this bad boy home. Bought it used and it sounds great!


----------



## narad (Feb 19, 2020)

Well they definitely make amazing _looking_ amps.


----------



## beavis2306 (Feb 20, 2020)

123erinnc said:


> View attachment 77676
> 
> Just brought this bad boy home. Bought it used and it sounds great!



How would you describe it? Kinda getting interested in these and there's not a great deal of info out there


----------



## 123erinnc (Feb 20, 2020)

View attachment 77687


----------



## 123erinnc (Feb 20, 2020)

beavis2306 said:


> How would you describe it? Kinda getting interested in these and there's not a great deal of info out there


It was custom built for a friend and she no longer uses it because she doesn’t play in her band anymore. 
I was comparing this to the Diezel D-mol (which I almost pulled the trigger on). I felt like this amp sounded much better than the Diezel as I was playing them side by side. 
The clean channel sounds beautiful. But what I really liked about it was the high gain channel. At low volume levels and all the way cranked up it held its composure. The distortion just sounds tight and organized I guess for lack of better words. If you enjoy playing metal I would highly recommend.


----------



## 123erinnc (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## 123erinnc (Feb 20, 2020)

123erinnc said:


> View attachment 77692


Damn don’t know why it’s sideways


----------



## 123erinnc (Feb 20, 2020)

View attachment 77693


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 20, 2020)

I feel guilty looking at these pics at work because of how sexy that rig is woahhhhh. 

The only real tube amp I'm struggling to recall not buy. 

What's the cab like. How does it compare to other big brands? Also what speakers?


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 21, 2020)

123erinnc said:


> View attachment 77692




If you at all fall out of love with this rig I would gladly buy it!

Looks killer!


----------



## 123erinnc (Feb 23, 2020)

bmth4111 said:


> I feel guilty looking at these pics at work because of how sexy that rig is woahhhhh.
> 
> The only real tube amp I'm struggling to recall not buy.
> 
> What's the cab like. How does it compare to other big brands? Also what speakers?


The cab sounds great to me


bmth4111 said:


> I feel guilty looking at these pics at work because of how sexy that rig is woahhhhh.
> 
> The only real tube amp I'm struggling to recall not buy.
> 
> What's the cab like. How does it compare to other big brands? Also what speakers?



The cab sounds great, and it’s my first 4x12 cab so comparing it to others I’m not quite sure, but it sounds great at low volume and when cranked up it’s super loud and doesn’t lose the quality of sound.

I need to see what speakers are in it, but I do know that the original owner paid extra for upgraded speakers when she had it built.


----------



## lewis (Feb 23, 2020)

Shame to hear of some customer service issues from some?

Mike seems awesome on social media. Sad some issues there need to be ironed out.

In general though there is no doubting these amps. They look and more importantly sound, unreal.


----------



## Gmork (Feb 25, 2020)

123erinnc said:


> View attachment 77676
> 
> Just brought this bad boy home. Bought it used and it sounds great!


Holy shit thats beautiful!!


----------



## Thaeon (Feb 25, 2020)

lewis said:


> Shame to hear of some customer service issues from some?
> 
> Mike seems awesome on social media. Sad some issues there need to be ironed out.
> 
> In general though there is no doubting these amps. They look and more importantly sound, unreal.



Mike was quite willing to make up for extended times with extras. He's a nice dude. I was caught up in the move, so my experience may not be normal. However, I would ABSOLUTELY buy another cab. Its built amazingly well, and sounds incredible. The new Plugin has me salivating over the amps. And I have a Herbert. Which is a damn near perfect amp for me.


----------



## xchristopherx (Mar 5, 2020)

I have one of their cabs, I had some questions and messaged one of their dudes on Facebook, he was awesome. It’s (unfortunately) one of the best sounding, LOUDEST cabs ever. I only say unfortunate because it’s enormous and a pain in the dick to move with my little car. But it makes my guitar sound bigger with less speakers. I’m considering selling it and moving to two omega 212 cabs. Currently using a stereo 5x12 is a bit cumbersome for what I do.


----------

